# Grace's pups... one week old



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, not all the pics are from one week old... some are a couple days sooner, but had to put some sort of subject line in. 

These first pics were taken the evening after they had their tails docked. So, they all have 1/3 less tail now. 

Back to back we faced each other, drew our swords and shot each other... LOL... this pic made me think of that folk rhyme "One Fine Day". 










This is one of the little blue/silver girls sandwiched between two whites/creams.











Grace chillin' with her babies.










Who has the cutest feet??


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Three pups a nursing...










Time for a roll over!









Now, who has the cutest face in the world??









All calm, even after a morning of tail docking.









Don't you wish your life was this hard?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Now we get up to the one week mark. There are a few random pics, but we took front and profile pics of all the pup's faces. We are going to do one each week to see the changes they go through and what doesn't change, I want to see how Grace's pups change on maturing so I can better understand if/when she has another litter, what I can possibly expect. 

All pups after being weighed, clean ribbons put on and doing their bio-sensor stimulation and a couple quick photos.










All pups when Grace went out to potty. A pile of sweet color.










Two cream or white females









This little girl fell asleep in my hands after we were done, they are just a wonderful, relaxed group of pups!









Hey, are we boring you??


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Now for the bio-sensor stimulation...
Deb is using the q-tip to rub one foot for 3-5 seconds, LOL... Song is pushing her foot against the q-tip.











Deb is holding the pups in the head up right position for 3-5 seconds










Deb is holding the pup in the head pointed down position for 3-5 seconds










I am holding the pup in the supine position for 3-5 seconds.










Did not take any pics of the Thermal stimulation but they all got it.

Deb holding Song showing her lovely feet all filling in with black


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

They look so chubby and BIG...can't believe they're only one week old! They look so healthy!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok.. now for the line up of face pics...

Here is a pic of each puppy with front view, then side view of each of their faces.

Blue or silver male


















Blue or Silver female 1



















Blue or silver female 2


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Cream or white female 1



















White female.. possibly Song



















White male


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

White female 2



















Cream or white female 2 LOL.. she was moving her head so her ears are sticking out.. Flying Nun Pup!!



















Well, that's all for a few days! Hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Dallasminis said:


> They look so chubby and BIG...can't believe they're only one week old! They look so healthy!


_They are wonderfully healthy and we couldn't be happier! Grace is the best first time mom I have ever seen. 

They never lost an ounce; just kept putting on weight from day one._


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

They are beautiful ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG, poodle puppy mug shots! Guilty only of being way too cute.


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Wonderful pictures, thank you!

Paula


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Puppy fix... CHECK! :lol:

They are so adorable. The black pigment on the lighter pups just amazes me - wow!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I just love all of these pictures, but the one of that little black one yawning stole my heart. Look at that tiny little tongue!!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

They all look so beautiful! The Possibly-Song pup is gorgeous, even at such a young age. I can't wait to see them all change week to week.  They will grow like little weeds!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

They are soooooo precious!!!! I wish I could reach through the screen and give them a smooch. It is amazing to see the black pigmentation and how it fills in. Can't wait till they open their eyes.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

These are great. Keep 'em coming! 

Thanks for sharing these fleeting puppy moments with us.

--Q


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I want one! I want MORE than one! I want Grace, but, I will settle for your wonderful photos!! Grace's lovely puppies are coming along so beautifully, and she is such an astounding first-time mom (you sure she hasn't done this before?). I can hardly wait until next week to continue watching your spring babies bloom. (I am totally in love with "Blue or Sliver Female #1." My birthday is in December but I graciously accept early gifts! lol!)


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Chagall's mom said:


> I want one! I want MORE than one! I want Grace, but, I will settle for your wonderful photos!! Grace's lovely puppies are coming along so beautifully, and she is such an astounding first-time mom (you sure she hasn't done this before?). I can hardly wait until next week to continue watching your spring babies bloom. (I am totally in love with "Blue or Sliver Female #1." My birthday is in December but I graciously accept early gifts! lol!)


Awwww, glad you love them from afar! Ok, you want Alfie, now you want Grace.. hmmm... sorry, don't think Grace would leave me willingly AT ALL! LOL

I am so glad your birthday is in December, isn't it wonderful to have a birthday every year? You get presents and cake and well wishes. Just let me send you "my well wishes" now in case I forget in December! 

Hope you enjoy the next pics. Been busy this work at week so no pics till Friday most likely. They are growing like weeds!! Yes, Grace is a great first time mom... and, no, she has not done it before.... Hmmm, unless she did it behind my back and I missed it all! GRACE!!???  But then, considering how she behaved when the first pup was born... she had NO idea what to do with it, I had to do everything. It wasn't till after her second pup was born and I had it all wiped down that she finally realized they were hers to take care of...lol.... so, I would say, guess she didn't do anything behind my back. Ok Grace, you're off the hook. LMBO


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Grace's litter photos are SO BEAUTIFUL !

Brings out the "snuggle factor" in us all.

Looking forward to the photographic timeline in the weeks to come :smile:

CONGRATULATIONS !


----------

